# Dale Jr and his fans



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

Watching the NWS race at Daytona and all anybody can talk about is Dale Jr and the #3 on the Wrangler car. They are showing camera shot of the crowd and everybody is wearing the new Dale Jr blue and yellow shirts and hats. Jr may not be able to win a race but he sure can move some merchandise. And the Jr fans just line up with their billfold and checkbook.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 2, 2010)

That is for sure. No telling how much people have dropped for the stuff this weekend.


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Watching the NWS race at Daytona and all anybody can talk about is Dale Jr and the #3 on the Wrangler car. They are showing camera shot of the crowd and everybody is wearing the new Dale Jr blue and yellow shirts and hats. Jr may not be able to win a race but he sure can move some merchandise. And the Jr fans just line up with their billfold and checkbook.



you would probably be the first one to chime in with how Nascar is fixed if he DID win it too 

this Jr fan hasnt bought a thing with Wrangler or 3 on it


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

What happens if JR does win with Tony Jr his crew chief tonight?


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> What happens if JR does win with Tony Jr his crew chief tonight?



he isnt going to win I dont think .   the caution killed them.   woulda coulda shoulda basically


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

jr wins good deal!.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

That was a give me if I have ever seen one that was as gift from the 20 nothing else what a bunch of crap.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sell som emore hats and t shirts JR


----------



## marknga (Jul 2, 2010)

Great to see that #3 finish out front again.
Congrats to Jr.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not even a big Jr fan....But him winning at Daytona in the #3...I'm not gonna lie. I got choked up a little. Logano could've made a move, but wanted to push Jr to the finish. That was good for Jr. He needed that. Tony Jr too.


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 2, 2010)

i love it


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> That was a give me if I have ever seen one that was as gift from the 20 nothing else what a bunch of crap.







Atta boy June Bug


----------



## maker4life (Jul 2, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm not even a big Jr fan....But him winning at Daytona in the #3...I'm not gonna lie. I got choked up a little. Logano could've made a move, but wanted to push Jr to the finish. That was good for Jr. He needed that. Tony Jr too.



Like !


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

The fix was in from the start. Jr can't believe he won tonight.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> The fix was in from the start. Jr can't believe he won tonight.



Gotta love conspiracy theorists..............


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> That was a give me if I have ever seen one that was as gift from the 20 nothing else what a bunch of crap.



I knew it 

here is some advice for you.............stop watching it if you think its so fixed


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> The fix was in from the start. Jr can't believe he won tonight.



you are so predictable  LOL!   LOL at you LOL!  bwahahahahahahah LOL!

where is your boy emusmacker


----------



## tcward (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> The fix was in from the start. Jr can't believe he won tonight.



I heard that too...my my such crying and carrying on..... They made Kyle go get 4 tires on the last caution so he wouldn't be anywhere around him!


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 2, 2010)

tony eury jr just got a new job im sure.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Gotta love conspiracy theorists..............



Yep the fix was in I don't car what anybody says either nascar or the drivers were in on it.


----------



## stikslinger (Jul 2, 2010)

fixed?? what a load!!!  A good thing happened tonight for the fans and i think most of all JR. All he has had is pressure to be like his dad and like he said if he doesnt win it is a waste. this is the kind of pressure he puts on himself to give the fans what they want and most understand that which is why he does sell merchandise. you ever had that kind of pressure??? didnt think so. He has had a monkey on his back for a while, so maybe this will give fans more closure and JR also. Maybe now he can be jr, instead of dales son.


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Yep the fix was in I don't car what anybody says either nascar or the drivers were in on it.


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 2, 2010)

to all the haters


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2010)

stikslinger said:


> Maybe now he can be jr, instead of dales son.



dont count on it.............now I just hope he can sweep the place tomorrow night with a win and REALLY get in the gourd of his haters 

LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!


bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 2, 2010)

ryano said:


> I knew it
> 
> here is some advice for you.............stop watching it if you think its so fixed


 

X 5,000,000

How many anti Jr. threads does this make for DBM78 anyway?


----------



## specialk (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> but he sure can move some merchandise. And the Jr fans just line up with their billfold and checkbook.



i'll take 2 hats, a t-shirt and a couple of those die-casts please!! thank you!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Yep the fix was in I don't car what anybody says either nascar or the drivers were in on it.



Yeah..... ummmm ok........


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

For everybody who thinks I'm off my rocker I got a question for you. When was the last time a leader at a restrictor plate track won when leading with 5 to go or on a GWC? Name the race if you can remember.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> For everybody who thinks I'm off my rocker I got a question for you. When was the last time a leader at a restrictor plate track won when leading with 5 to go or on a GWC? Name the race if you can remember.


 
Who cares?

The 20 said he was going to try if the 6 went with him but the 6 went low so he got back in line to keep from getting hung out.  If there had not been so much bumping and banging and 6 cars out on old tires, it might have had a different outcome.  Everyone knows you don't like Dale Jr.  You take every chance you get to take a jab at him.

So, I say again, who cares about your question?  Dispite your hate, you'll have to go to bed tonight and know that the name in the record books for tonights victory will be Dale Jr.  It could be a long restless night for you because it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## builderrwc (Jul 2, 2010)

I watch wrestling some too and I think it is fixed also. Ryano can't we watch it some for the entertainment? You had to know when they said he was going to drive that car, he was going to be let to win. Jr. still sux and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> For everybody who thinks I'm off my rocker I got a question for you. When was the last time a leader at a restrictor plate track won when leading with 5 to go or on a GWC? Name the race if you can remember.



Only his dad has more wins at Daytona than Jr......... Sr. had 7 Jr. now has 6, he also has 9 top 5's and 11 top 10's. But don't let facts cloud your judgement......... The boy may not be the greatest driver out there, but he can flat out do it at Daytona and Talledega. But we're talking to a wall here... so do what you do best Hater....... Hate on..   No matter how much you pout and whine it won't change the fact he won tonight and that he is THE MOST POPULAR driver in Nascar.


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder why they didn't bring out the 3 car tomorrow night?


----------



## ryano (Jul 2, 2010)

builderrwc said:


> I watch wrestling some too and I think it is fixed also. Ryano can't we watch it some for the entertainment? You had to know when they said he was going to drive that car, he was going to be let to win. Jr. still sux and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> Who cares?
> 
> The 20 said he was going to try if the 6 went with him but the 6 went low so he got back in line to keep from getting hung out.  If there had not been so much bumping and banging and 6 cars out on old tires, it might have had a different outcome.  Everyone knows you don't like Dale Jr.  You take every chance you get to take a jab at him.
> 
> So, I say again, who cares about your question?  Dispite your hate, you'll have to go to bed tonight and know that the name in the record books for tonights victory will be Dale Jr.  It could be a long restless night for you because it was AWESOME!!!



That might hold some water if Logano was points racing but he is not. So why didn't he go for the win?


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

riprap said:


> I wonder why they didn't bring out the 3 car tomorrow night?



Jr will do that in a couple of years to make some more money off his daddy's name/car/3 just wait and see.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> That might hold some water if Logano was points racing but he is not. So why didn't he go for the win?


 

From the comment you quoted:  The 20 said he was going to try if the 6 went with him but the 6 went low so he got back in line to keep from getting hung out.

I guess he figured second was better than 3rd, 4th, etc.  This was the first race with these cars and more horse power than nationwide has ever had with restrictor plates.  150 more HP is what the announcers said.  All in all, it was a good race.  The track sucks though.  Some character is one thing, but the bumps down there are just plain dangerous in some spots.


----------



## specialk (Jul 2, 2010)

here ya' go!....... just ordered mine!!..... getcha' some!!!


http://store.nascar.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4329402&cp=715551&ab=hp:aspot:dalewranglerwin


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 2, 2010)

specialk said:


> here ya' go!....... just ordered mine!!..... getcha' some!!!
> 
> 
> http://store.nascar.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4329402&cp=715551&ab=hp:aspot:dalewranglerwin


 
One company already sold 18,000 of the 1:24 car.  That's $1,080,000.  Money makes the cars go round.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 2, 2010)

specialk said:


> here ya' go!....... just ordered mine!!..... getcha' some!!!
> 
> 
> http://store.nascar.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4329402&cp=715551&ab=hp:aspot:dalewranglerwin



Good for you if things stay the same you won't be buying another Jr shirt celebrating a win for another 3 years. Don't forget you can also pick you up so Go Daddy Danica stuff.


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 3, 2010)

boring race, who cares if JR won. all it was is to see how much money he could make by selling t-shirts ect.  he still can't answer a question in front of a microphone.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 3, 2010)

I sorry but the more see the highlights on espn the more I think about how fixed this was. And another thing people wouldn't bring up the fix if Nascar hadn't given him his last win at Michigan when he passed the pace car under caution and "Won" the race on fuel mileage.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 3, 2010)

Some of yall make me want too freaking puke! Are yall grown men or a bunch of children. Im leaning towards the latter.

I believe there are some under cover Jr lovers on here. Come on out of the closet....its Ok.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 3, 2010)

pretty suspicious on the face of it.


----------



## ryano (Jul 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I sorry but the more see the highlights on espn the more I think about how fixed this was. And another thing people wouldn't bring up the fix if Nascar hadn't given him his last win at Michigan when he passed the pace car under caution and "Won" the race on fuel mileage.



wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ........LOL!


----------



## flattop (Jul 3, 2010)

Jus Sayin


----------



## ryano (Jul 3, 2010)

flattop said:


> Jus Sayin



DBMs tin foil hat wearing cronies will be along later to help him in his quest LOL!

Im still REVELING in the fact that I said he would be the first one to yell the fix is in if Jr wins.............Guess what?  


I WAS RIGHT!    LOL!    Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just wondering since the fix was on, who should have won it? I watched every lap and he was a top car all night. 

I like him and yes, him winning at Daytona is good for NASCAR and with the number three even better. Kind of like the Saints in the Super Bowl. It's a good story.

However, with that said, those of you who believe the fix was on, I ask you this. Who were you pulling for and if you believe they threw the race, how could you continue to pull for them in the future? Seriously.

I would think you conspiracy guys could do better than logano could have passed him. Put on your big boy pants and start naming names or just crawl back in momma's basement so we don't have to hear you cry.

And by the way, Stewart is my favorite driver so while I like jr, I'm not necessarily part of the nation.


----------



## ryano (Jul 3, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Just wondering since the fix was on, who should have won it? I watched every lap and he was a top car all night.
> 
> I like him and yes, him winning at Daytona is good for NASCAR and with the number three even better. Kind of like the Saints in the Super Bowl. It's a good story.
> 
> ...



Nobody threw the race man.......Nascar gave Jr the BIGGER  restrictor plate............Maybe they will give it to him tonight too


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 3, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Just wondering since the fix was on, who should have won it? I watched every lap and he was a top car all night.
> 
> I like him and yes, him winning at Daytona is good for NASCAR and with the number three even better. Kind of like the Saints in the Super Bowl. It's a good story.
> 
> ...



CC don't talk like that man..... common sense is not to be used here.......


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Jul 3, 2010)

*Jr.*

JR. WAS STRONG ALL NIGHT AND I'M A HENDRICK FAN 200%, BUT ANYONE WHO SAW THE RACE IF THEY WERE HONEST KNOWS JR. WAS PUSHED TO THE WIN. JOEY SAID IT ALL. EVERY RACE BEFORE ON THE LAST LAP WITH A 4 CAR TRAIN, THEY ALWAYS PULLED OUT TO TRY TO WIN. THERE WERE TIMES WHEN THE OTHER 3 CARS COULD HAVE MOVED BUT DIDN'T.JR. DIDN'T DO A BURNOUT TO SAVE THE MOTOR SO THEY COULD REASEARCH HOW IT DID. THEY PUT A PRIORITY ON THE MOTOR SO NASCAR WOULD NOT CHECK IT GOOD. I'D BET MONEY THAT MOTOR WAS RIGGED. BUT THIS WIN WAS GOOD FOR THE SPORT SO THATS THE WAY IT FINISHED.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 3, 2010)

who is this Jr. guy that you all speak of. It has been so long since I have seen that name in the final results of any race, that I thought he had retired.


----------



## WSB (Jul 3, 2010)

Come on now, Jr. hasn't won a race in I don't know how long  and they put him in a #3 Wrangler car and he wins. Please Nascar is as fixed as WWE. I was a big fan for years, watched every race and went to all I could. Wouldn't go now if you gave me a free ticket, Nascar is a joke.


----------



## Huntnhart (Jul 3, 2010)

There was no doubt who was going to win the race!!!! NASCAR is all about money. The races and associated programs are turning into a reality series.......I'm sure that nobody believes that they are scripted. The Number 3 car, driven by Jr., wins on the weekend of July 4th at Daytona.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

WSB said:


> Come on now, Jr. hasn't won a race in I don't know how long and they put him in a #3 Wrangler car and he wins. Please Nascar is as fixed as WWE. I was a big fan for years, watched every race and went to all I could. Wouldn't go now if you gave me a free ticket, Nascar is a joke.


 


Huntnhart said:


> There was no doubt who was going to win the race!!!! NASCAR is all about money. The races and associated programs are turning into a reality series.......I'm sure that nobody believes that they are scripted. The Number 3 car, driven by Jr., wins on the weekend of July 4th at Daytona.


 
There was a little more to it than simply "putting him in a car". It was a Mulit team collaboration. Regardless of how it was accomplished, I was glad to see it happen.


----------



## ryano (Jul 3, 2010)

them grapes sure are sour this morning arent they haters


bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## ryano (Jul 3, 2010)

fairhope said:


> who is this Jr. guy that you all speak of. It has been so long since I have seen that name in the final results of any race, that I thought he had retired.



You need to seek help for memory loss then.

You mean like when he finished 2nd at the same track this past February?   

Yep, Jr is one of the winningest drivers at Daytona.........Its such a shock that he would win there 

yall crack me up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2010)

ryano said:


> You need to seek help for memory loss then.
> 
> You mean like when he finished 2nd at the same track this past February?
> 
> ...


 
Kind of off topic, but if you listened carefully to his interview he eluded to the fact that the collaborative relationships perhaps won't end with last nights race..


----------



## bullgator (Jul 3, 2010)

Congrats to Jr. on his Nationwide win.
Now, let's see how he does in tonights race with all the big boys there.


----------



## polkhunt (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know if the race was fixed or not but he sure seemed uncomfortable with the whole thing. He acted like he really didn't want to do it to begin (run the 3) and then after the race he made it clear he was through with the number 3. I think he was pressured into it but it still made for a good show.


----------



## TecRsq (Jul 3, 2010)

His car was clearly the best on the long and short runs, the crew never touched the set up, only tires and fuel at each stop.

Especially fitting that he did this in partnership with his JR Motorsports Team, Childress, Teresa, Hendricks engines, the 88 Pit Crew and Tony Eury Jr. as the crew chief.

The win will be remembered for an awful long time.

Props to Logano for the bump drafting without causing a wreck as it had to be crazy with the new cars as loose as they appeared.

The emotion of the moment was obvious to anyone watching and was one of my favorites so far in his career.

In before the haters and for the naysayers that will post, you can only count on 1 hand the number of current drivers that have had more wins.

INCREDIBLE!

As to the Haters.........well, they be hatin! LOL






And here's a race hat for the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## WSB (Jul 3, 2010)

ryano said:


> them grapes sure are sour this morning arent they haters
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahahaha



I'm not a Jr. hater, but I just call it like I see it.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 3, 2010)

I see I'm not the only one that think last nights race was rigged. If one person says it they are crazy but with more and more coming out saying it was a fix there is some truth to it. Its a lot of Hollywood. And Ryano you didn't even have any faith in your boy saying he had lost the race before it ended. The people they say Jr had the car to beat I don't quite agree with there were better cars out there than the 3 but nobody wanted to pass him once he got the lead. Yall remember what happened to Jeff Gordon a couple years ago at Dega for passing Jr and winning the race. Its funny we are even talking about a NWS win on here.

I guess the main thing is what was the big deal about Jr running the 3 I don't quite understand like they said last night its not the first time he has raced it since Sr passed. Why does it matter if Sr goes into the HOF Jr needs to race the 3. I guess I just don't follow it doesn't make a hill of beans to me who races the 3 its never going to be Sr. I really think it was all about money for DEI,RCR,Na$car, JRM, Wrangler, HMS just one big money grab. If I was a Jr fan I would be insulted that they/Jr think I'm so gullible to fall for the smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I see I'm not the only one that think last nights race was rigged. If one person says it they are crazy but with more and more coming out saying it was a fix there is some truth to it. Its a lot of Hollywood. And Ryano you didn't even have any faith in your boy saying he had lost the race before it ended. The people they say Jr had the car to beat I don't quite agree with there were better cars out there than the 3 but nobody wanted to pass him once he got the lead. Yall remember what happened to Jeff Gordon a couple years ago at Dega for passing Jr and winning the race. Its funny we are even talking about a NWS win on here.
> 
> I guess the main thing is what was the big deal about Jr running the 3 I don't quite understand like they said last night its not the first time he has raced it since Sr passed. Why does it matter if Sr goes into the HOF Jr needs to race the 3. I guess I just don't follow it doesn't make a hill of beans to me who races the 3 its never going to be Sr. I really think it was all about money for DEI,RCR,Na$car, JRM, Wrangler, HMS just one big money grab. If I was a Jr fan I would be insulted that they/Jr think I'm so gullible to fall for the smoke and mirrors.



Amazing.

I cant believe this bothers you this much. Are you mad cause your not getting a cut or do you just have this much time on your hands. 

Tell me this. How could you possibly rig the race, seriously? He could blow an engine, a tire, get caught up in someone elses wreck, a rain delay etc, etc, etc. And as far as Lagano goes, do yall not remember what happened to Carl Edwards, Kyle Busch etc. when they tried to pass on the last lap at a SSway? And with all those young guys with so much on the line in this series with little or no backing, do you really and honestly believe they would intentionnaly let someone win. So sad if you do.


----------



## TecRsq (Jul 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I see I'm not the only one that think last nights race was rigged. If one person says it they are crazy but with more and more coming out saying it was a fix there is some truth to it. Its a lot of Hollywood. And Ryano you didn't even have any faith in your boy saying he had lost the race before it ended. The people they say Jr had the car to beat I don't quite agree with there were better cars out there than the 3 but nobody wanted to pass him once he got the lead. Yall remember what happened to Jeff Gordon a couple years ago at Dega for passing Jr and winning the race. Its funny we are even talking about a NWS win on here.
> 
> I guess the main thing is what was the big deal about Jr running the 3 I don't quite understand like they said last night its not the first time he has raced it since Sr passed. Why does it matter if Sr goes into the HOF Jr needs to race the 3. I guess I just don't follow it doesn't make a hill of beans to me who races the 3 its never going to be Sr. I really think it was all about money for DEI,RCR,Na$car, JRM, Wrangler, HMS just one big money grab. If I was a Jr fan I would be insulted that they/Jr think I'm so gullible to fall for the smoke and mirrors.



Wow, so much subjective conjecture there, I don't know where to begin.

Lets just provide a broad and objective synopsis of your post.

You seem a little disappointed because your guy / girl didn't win. Actually you would probably be fine as long as anyone except Earnhardt had won.

Life is full of defeats, its what creates and strengthens character, hey look at it this way, Earnhardt might lose tonight and your faith in NASCAR may once again be redeemed.

By the way, you do know why they call it racing.........because the guy with the fastest, strongest car wins.


----------



## sureshot375 (Jul 3, 2010)

If nascar was fixed, jr, as the most popular would win a lot more often.

He is a great restrictor plate racer.  It's never a suprise when he wins at daytona or dega.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 3, 2010)

TecRsq said:


> Wow, so much subjective conjecture there, I don't know where to begin.
> 
> Lets just provide a broad and objective synopsis of your post.
> 
> ...



You have no clue the fastest strongest car doesn't always win. And you say life is full of defeats so that makes me upset one weekend out of 100. Where you a Jr fan is upset 99 out of 100 . I USE to be a Jr fan I met him and his daddy back in 1998-99 My father works for Bud and gave me tickets to a meet and great of about 100 people. I got an Dale Jr poster signed by him and his whole team. But as soon as Jr started caring more about video games ,rock concerts and building a club in his basement he lost me. He is a teenager trapped in a mans body. He has no desire to win anymore. And most Jr fans can't seem to put it all together. First it was DEI and Teresa she called it back then and told Jr you either want to race or do your other things. Then it was Eury Jr and admit I gave Eury Jr a ton of crap a ton. Eury Jr leaves Jr still can win. Oh forgot about MW old crew chief was thrown in there before JR left DEI. Now you got HMS all 3 of Jr teammates running very well and Jr with one top 5 from the 1st race of the year.


----------



## little rascal (Jul 3, 2010)

*get iover it*

all you jr. haters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> ?? what a load!!! A good thing happened tonight for the fans and i think most of all JR. All he has had is pressure to be like his dad and like he said if he doesnt win it is a waste. this is the kind of pressure he puts on himself to give the fans what they want and most understand that which is why he does sell merchandise. you ever had that kind of pressure??? didnt think so. He has had a monkey on his back for a while, so maybe this will give fans more closure and JR also. Maybe now he can be jr, instead of dales son.



Go Jr.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fixed????????? What a bunch of idiots that think it could be fixed!!!!!!!!!
The only thing that ticked me a little was,,,,,,,,, I thought #3 was retired, that means don't bring it out again, but however, they did and how befitting Jr. putb it in first !!!! Enough said!!!!!!
If they had only 3 tracks a season to race at, Daytona, Talladega, and Atlanta, you know who your champion would be.................Go Junior!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TecRsq (Jul 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> You have no clue the fastest strongest car doesn't always win. And you say life is full of defeats so that makes me upset one weekend out of 100. Where you a Jr fan is upset 99 out of 100 . I USE to be a Jr fan I met him and his daddy back in 1998-99 My father works for Bud and gave me tickets to a meet and great of about 100 people. I got an Dale Jr poster signed by him and his whole team. But as soon as Jr started caring more about video games ,rock concerts and building a club in his basement he lost me. He is a teenager trapped in a mans body. He has no desire to win anymore. And most Jr fans can't seem to put it all together. First it was DEI and Teresa she called it back then and told Jr you either want to race or do your other things. Then it was Eury Jr and admit I gave Eury Jr a ton of crap a ton. Eury Jr leaves Jr still can win. Oh forgot about MW old crew chief was thrown in there before JR left DEI. Now you got HMS all 3 of Jr teammates running very well and Jr with one top 5 from the 1st race of the year.




Really man, do you even clank when you walk?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 3, 2010)

ryano said:


> You need to seek help for memory loss then.
> 
> You mean like when he finished 2nd at the same track this past February?
> 
> ...




Relax dude, I was just kidding. But how long has it been since he has been in the winners circle.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 3, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Relax dude, I was just kidding. But how long has it been since he has been in the winners circle.



Uhhh.....last night.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> You have no clue the fastest strongest car doesn't always win. And you say life is full of defeats so that makes me upset one weekend out of 100. Where you a Jr fan is upset 99 out of 100 . I USE to be a Jr fan I met him and his daddy back in 1998-99 My father works for Bud and gave me tickets to a meet and great of about 100 people. I got an Dale Jr poster signed by him and his whole team. But as soon as Jr started caring more about video games ,rock concerts and building a club in his basement he lost me. He is a teenager trapped in a mans body. He has no desire to win anymore. And most Jr fans can't seem to put it all together. First it was DEI and Teresa she called it back then and told Jr you either want to race or do your other things. Then it was Eury Jr and admit I gave Eury Jr a ton of crap a ton. Eury Jr leaves Jr still can win. Oh forgot about MW old crew chief was thrown in there before JR left DEI. Now you got HMS all 3 of Jr teammates running very well and Jr with one top 5 from the 1st race of the year.





Please let it go. Your not making any reasonable sense (ex.try reading your post here). We all know you dont like Jr anymore however silly the reason maybe. Point taken.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I cant believe this bothers you this much. Are you mad cause your not getting a cut or do you just have this much time on your hands.
> 
> Tell me this. How could you possibly rig the race, seriously? He could blow an engine, a tire, get caught up in someone elses wreck, a rain delay etc, etc, etc. And as far as Lagano goes, do yall not remember what happened to Carl Edwards, Kyle Busch etc. when they tried to pass on the last lap at a SSway? And with all those young guys with so much on the line in this series with little or no backing, do you really and honestly believe they would intentionnaly let someone win. So sad if you do.



Did you watch the race with Edwards and Busch getting wrecked. Where were they running when they got wrecked? THEY WERE LEADING BOTH TIMES NOT RUNNING SECOND.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 4, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Did you watch the race with Edwards and Busch getting wrecked. Where were they running when they got wrecked? THEY WERE LEADING BOTH TIMES NOT RUNNING SECOND.



True, my mistake. But you dont have to holler about it. Maybe Lagano didnt want to do or be responsible for the same thing.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 4, 2010)

If Logano had made a move that won him the race or worse, unintentionaly wrecked Jr, he would have been hated as much as Kyle Busch.
By playing it cool and accepting 2nd, he gained a lot of ground with fans........not saying that was his motivation....but!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 5, 2010)

Couldn't resist any longer. All you conspiricy whiners need to go back to your favorite WWE and TNA shows for some real drama. You don't have to be a Jr. fan to appreciate his ability for plate racing. Jr. finished 4th in the 400 guess that was a "gift" too!


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 5, 2010)

Whiteeagle said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. All you conspiricy whiners need to go back to your favorite WWE and TNA shows for some real drama. You don't have to be a Jr. fan to appreciate his ability for plate racing. Jr. finished 4th in the 400 guess that was a "gift" too!



If you would of watched the entire race you would of seen Jr was very lucky to finish in the top 5. When half the field wrecks you can gain a lot of positions. Jr even admitted after the race he was lucky to finish 4th he also said he would rather be good than lucky and that his car was crap all night.


----------



## WSB (Jul 5, 2010)

Whiteeagle said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. All you conspiricy whiners need to go back to your favorite WWE and TNA shows for some real drama. You don't have to be a Jr. fan to appreciate his ability for plate racing. Jr. finished 4th in the 400 guess that was a "gift" too!



I can't resist either...ya'll keep drinking that Nascar- Kool Aid!


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 5, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> If you would of watched the entire race you would of seen Jr was very lucky to finish in the top 5. When half the field wrecks you can gain a lot of positions. Jr even admitted after the race he was lucky to finish 4th he also said he would rather be good than lucky and that his car was crap all night.



yeah, his cars been crap all year. he drives what his crew chief gives him.........come on tony eury jr!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 6, 2010)

I wasn't going to post on this thread but Ryano called me out. Tell me, do REALLY think he would've won that race if he had been driving his usual number and paint scheme?  No tell me Ryano.  Funny thing is, the next night at the 400 he didn't even think he would be in the top 10, and you know what, it looks like the only way Jr can win is if he drives one of his daddy's cars, and most of the drivers feel sorry for the loss of his dad. If you're really that blind, then you need to start watching WWE and believing that ain't fake.

Again I ask you, do you believe he would have won that race in a different car with a different paint scheme??   

This answer ought to be good.

I'm glad that Harvick won the 400, talk about a real winner.  And in his interview he didn't have say that boy we sure got lucky tonight.

I guarantee you that if Jr drove the Black 3 at Watkins Glen, he'd win it. Most of the drivers are respsectful of the number and legacy of his dad...NOT HIM.

So Ryano, I'm here and waiting for your "I love Jr" answer.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> I guarantee you that if Jr drove the Black 3 at Watkins Glen, he'd win it. Most of the drivers are respsectful of the number and legacy of his dad...NOT HIM.



if that's the case, is harvick only winning because of the car he took over?  and how about that first race he won?


----------



## skeeter24 (Jul 6, 2010)

little rascal said:


> The only thing that ticked me a little was,,,,,,,,, I thought #3 was retired, that means don't bring it out again, but however, they did and how befitting Jr. putb it in first !!!! Enough said!!!!!!



Do you follow NASCAR much?

NASCAR does not retire numbers, at least they have not to this point.  Childress purchases the rights to the #3 every year in the Cup series so that no one else can run it.  

Jr also drove a number 3 car in the Nationwide series in 2002 at Daytona (which he won) and Charlotte.  Wasn't the Wrangler paint scheme but it was #3.


----------



## Keith48 (Jul 6, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> If you would*'ve* watched the entire race you would*'ve* seen Jr was very lucky to finish in the top 5. When half the field wrecks you can gain a lot of positions. Jr even admitted after the race he was lucky to finish 4th he also said he would rather be good than lucky and that his car was crap all night.



fyp


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

skeeter24 said:


> Do you follow NASCAR much?
> 
> NASCAR does not retire numbers, at least they have not to this point.  Childress purchases the rights to the #3 every year in the Cup series so that no one else can run it.
> 
> Jr also drove a number 3 car in the Nationwide series in 2002 at Daytona (which he won) and Charlotte.  Wasn't the Wrangler paint scheme but it was #3.



and i believe richard said that some of his kin (maybe grandkids), drive that # in lower series.


----------



## ryano (Jul 6, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and i believe richard said that some of his kin (maybe grandkids), drive that # in lower series.



Austin Dillon (grandson) drives the # 3 truck in the truck series.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 6, 2010)

ryano said:


> Austin Dillon (grandson) drives the # 3 truck in the truck series.



That boy is terrible he has no business in the Truck series. Every race I seen Dillon in he has wrecked and tore up himself or other on the track.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 6, 2010)

No that is not why Harvick won. But REX the way the whole thing was pushed and advertised it just looked apparent to me that most of the other drivers weren't really racing like they usually do.  Do the math, 29-  Harvick,   3-Earnhardt Sr.  same team not number. Just to help you out there REX.

I think Jr should just stay in Nationwide and make a career of it like Lajoie. Maybe he would win more races.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess I was wrong its not about the money with Jr and NA$CAR. Read the article below and about the #3 Wrangler car.


CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- The famed No. 3 car Dale Earnhardt Jr. drove to victory in this month's Nationwide race at Daytona was added as a temporary display at the new NASCAR Hall of Fame on Wednesday.

The Wrangler-sponsored yellow and blue Chevrolet, which honors his father, the late Dale Earnhardt Sr., will stay at the downtown Charlotte facility through Sept. 19. The car carries extra significance because Earnhardt, who didn't attend the unveiling, has said he doesn't plan to drive a No. 3 car again.

"That was Dale's meaning around it, a tribute to our dad," said Kelley Earnhardt, Dale Jr.'s sister and co-owner of JR Motorsports. "So it's not something he wants to do every day."

Earnhardt entered the No. 3, a replica of the car his father drove in the 1980s, in the July 2 race to honor Dale Sr.'s induction into the Hall of Fame's first class. Earnhardt then ended an 85-race winless drought in points races in an emotional night at the track where his father died in a last-lap crash in the 2001 Daytona 500.

Getting the car to the $195 million Hall of Fame, which opened in May, had been a goal of director Winston Kelley for months.

"Winston had asked me a couple months ago, actually when he did the unveiling up at JR Motorsports, 'Can we have that car in the Hall of Fame?'" Kelley Earnhardt said, smiling. "And as soon as Monday rolled around after the win, he was asking again."

The economics of JRM's Nationwide team mean it will be a temporary display as the team searches for full-time sponsors and a permanent driver for 2011. After its stint at the Hall of Fame, the body of the car will be cut off and hung at JRM's shop. The chassis will be reused in future races.

"We'd like to take the whole car, but we're a Nationwide team," Kelley Earnhardt said. "That's $150,000 sitting there that we can use somewhere. As long as we have the body we'll be in good shape."

Getting the car is a coup for the Hall of Fame, which is hoping to boost attendance to reach goals.

"Whether they're Dale Earnhardt fans or not, they love the history of the sport," Kelley said of NASCAR fans at the unveiling. "This is this history of the sport and this helps validate what we're all about."


Copyright 2010 by The Associated Press


----------



## specialk (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm planning on going to charlotte and seeing that hall of fame museum before summer's out.....reckon they will let me touch that #3 car???   i promise to wear my jr hat and t-shirt!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 20, 2014)

WSB said:


> Come on now, Jr. hasn't won a race in I don't know how long  and they put him in a #3 Wrangler car and he wins. Please Nascar is as fixed as WWE. I was a big fan for years, watched every race and went to all I could. Wouldn't go now if you gave me a free ticket, Nascar is a joke.



Jr is fast this year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jr is fast this year.



Yeah he is!


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jr is fast this year.



he's a winner too


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jr is fast this year.



Jr. was fast last year. Just couldnt close the deal.


----------



## molon labe (Feb 24, 2014)

The Jr driving last night was the Jr of circa 2003.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

:





specialk said:


> he's a winner too


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 25, 2014)

O lawd, now the JR lovers are gonna screaming, "he's back".  I do find it ironic that he won the same day that his dad' famed #3 was re introduced to the NASCAR world.  

But congrats nonetheless, now let's see how the ret of his season pans out.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 26, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> O lawd, now the JR lovers are gonna screaming, "he's back".  I do find it ironic that he won the same day that his dad' famed #3 was re introduced to the NASCAR world.




They are out in full force. I laughed when I read this one on another forum.


Quote....."Dales tears of joy are raining down on Daytona. Literally. Proof that dale Earnhardt sr is one of the chief angels in heaven."


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 26, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> O lawd, now the JR lovers are gonna screaming, "he's back".  I do find it ironic that he won the same day that his dad' famed #3 was re introduced to the NASCAR world.
> 
> But congrats nonetheless, now let's see how the ret of his season pans out.



I agree. I am a Jr fan (not a freak) as I like others too. The real test will be what he does the remainder of the season. However, he was absolutely driving the mess out of that car Sunday night. That was good to see!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Feb 26, 2014)

Man, a lot of ya'll people are stupid. Mostly the comments from 2010. He is an awesome driver. He finished 7th in points in 2011. won a race in 2012. Then was doing great until he had to miss two races due to health. Ran GREAT last year, just never could quite get that win and finished 5th in points. And now he is a 2X Daytona 500 winner!!. And has a great season to come. I'm not saying he's going to win the championship, he probably never will. A lot of great drivers have never won it. Mark Martin to name one. I'm one of the biggest Jr. fans there are. I can't stand these people who are fans of Jimmie Johnson or Kyle Busch JUST because they win. I am a Jr. fan because I like him!! He is one of the nicest guys on the track right now, and he can drive the heck out of a race car. And for those who say Nascar is fixed, you don't even deserve to be able to watch it!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 26, 2014)

It's the best thing for nascar that dummy jr. won at Daytona. Now they can sell more tickets and actually fill up some seats. Jr. will never be as good as Sr. 

I think it's fixed no doubt just so NASCAR can sell more tickets and get higher ratings.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 26, 2014)

Jr is proficient at best.He is sometimes capable of winning provided he  has clearly the fastest car.Drivers like the Busch Boys are a threat to win even if they only have the 5th fastest one.


----------



## riprap (Feb 26, 2014)

Nascar Nutt said:


> Man, a lot of ya'll people are stupid. Mostly the comments from 2010. He is an awesome driver. He finished 7th in points in 2011. won a race in 2012. Then was doing great until he had to miss two races due to health. Ran GREAT last year, just never could quite get that win and finished 5th in points. And now he is a 2X Daytona 500 winner!!. And has a great season to come. I'm not saying he's going to win the championship, he probably never will. A lot of great drivers have never won it. Mark Martin to name one. I'm one of the biggest Jr. fans there are. I can't stand these people who are fans of Jimmie Johnson or Kyle Busch JUST because they win. I am a Jr. fan because I like him!! He is one of the nicest guys on the track right now, and he can drive the heck out of a race car. And for those who say Nascar is fixed, you don't even deserve to be able to watch it!!!



Soooo, nobody likes Jimmy Johnson or Kyle Busch. Kyle Busch drives the wheels off of a car in everything he races in. He drives a lot like Dale Sr., but I guess he's not a man cause he didn't have 3 wives, a big mustache, and a black car. 

Most people like Jr because their hero is gone. If he didn't win early in his career people wouldn't like him either. You don't see any Kerry Earnhardt shirts or hats do you?


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> Jr is proficient at best.He is sometimes capable of winning provided he  has clearly the fastest car.Drivers like the Busch Boys are a threat to win even if they only have the 5th fastest one.



Fastest car? Lol. He knows how to draft. Notice when Edwards went up and made a mess out of leading. Biffle. Keselowski. Clearly the fastest car had nothing to do with it. That's why they qualify and had qualifying races. And a Sprint Unlimited. The last time the fastest car won at Talladega or Daytona was in 1987. I guess since Jr. qualified 7th he's a couple of positions better than the Busch boys in winning with slower cars.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2014)

riprap said:


> Soooo, nobody likes Jimmy Johnson or Kyle Busch. Kyle Busch drives the wheels off of a car in everything he races in. He drives a lot like Dale Sr., but I guess he's not a man cause he didn't have 3 wives, a big mustache, and a black car.
> 
> Most people like Jr because their hero is gone. If he didn't win early in his career people wouldn't like him either. You don't see any Kerry Earnhardt shirts or hats do you?



I'm a fan of talent and good racing. Kyle Busch is no doubt the most talented and Jimmy ain't far behind. I like Jr. because I met him at Myrtle Beach Speedway when he, Kerry and Kelly drove on the short tracks. He was 18 or 19 and took the time to talk to a stranger. I grew beyond disliking any drivers years ago. They all serve a purpose of entertainmet. They are all different.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 26, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> It's the best thing for nascar that dummy jr. won at Daytona. Now they can sell more tickets and actually fill up some seats. Jr. will never be as good as Sr.
> 
> I think it's fixed no doubt just so NASCAR can sell more tickets and get higher ratings.



What a dumb statement. How can it be fixed? Any number of things can happen. Wreck, blown motor/tire, weather, etc. 
And who really cares if he's good as his father or not? Even Jr himself said he's not, never will be, and hes not trying to be his father. 
As the saying goes..... Haters gonna hate. 

 away!


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 26, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> What a dumb statement. How can it be fixed? Any number of things can happen. Wreck, blown motor/tire, weather, etc.
> And who really cares if he's good as his father or not? Even Jr himself said he's not, never will be, and hes not trying to be his father.
> As the saying goes..... Haters gonna hate.
> 
> away!



Amen!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2014)

riprap said:


> Soooo, nobody likes Jimmy Johnson or Kyle Busch. Kyle Busch drives the wheels off of a car in everything he races in. He drives a lot like Dale Sr., but I guess he's not a man cause he didn't have 3 wives, a big mustache, and a black car.
> 
> Most people like Jr because their hero is gone. If he didn't win early in his career people wouldn't like him either. You don't see any Kerry Earnhardt shirts or hats do you?



Dude you must hate Chevy drivers.

Kyle is a great driver, but he will never EVER be the driver Sr was.  

Sr never wrecked anyone on pit road then ran like a little girl to his hauler.  Nuff said.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll stop now before I get another infraction.


----------

